# Your everyday riding wheels/tires combo



## Super_6_3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Title says it all. Been riding DA C24 clinchers with the Vittoria Open Corsa CX and switch to Gatorskins for the winter. The Gatorskins are so heavy it really feels like I'm training for something.


----------



## Cdale EVO Tom (Dec 13, 2012)

2010 CAAD9-1: Shimano RS80 wheelset w/ Continental GP4000S 700x25s

2012 Supersix EVO2: Mavic Ksyrium SR wheelset w/ Continental GP4000S 700x25s

At 210lbs I've recently switched to the larger Continentals. The initial results are positive. In particular the CAAD9 has a much smoother ride with the new tires.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

CAADX: Stan's Alpha 400 (105 hubs) with Specialized Captain 2BR with Stan's sealant...


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

2012 CAAD10 3: Stock Mavic Aksium wheels with Continental GP4000S 700x23s. Will eventually switch to 25s once my 23s wear out.


----------



## Super_6_3 (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been reading more and more about these 25mm tires. I think I might just toss the Gatorskins and try the wider tires myself. To be fair, I think my Supersix and DAs somehow dampen the roughness of the Gatorskins compared to my TT bike on Ksyrium Elites.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Super_6_3 said:


> I've been reading more and more about these 25mm tires. I think I might just toss the Gatorskins and try the wider tires myself. To be fair, I think my Supersix and DAs somehow dampen the roughness of the Gatorskins compared to my TT bike on Ksyrium Elites.


maybe consider Grand Prix 4-seasons. they are in between the GP 4000s and Gatorskins. they're on my road bike (25c) with Kysrium Elite.

240 grams each, reinforced sidewall (duraskin) similar to gatorskins, but with vectran protection like the GP 4000s (but with 2 layers instead of one)

the GP4000s has a reputation for sidewall blowouts.


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

2012 EVO2, Hed Ardennes Flamme Rouge with 23 Maxxis Radiales. (Old guy riding hills...)


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I am cheap. 

Fulcrum 5's with 25 4 seasons in the winter. I switch to Open Corsa 25's in the summer.


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

CAAD 8 105 with Ambrosio Nemesis/Dura Ace 7400 with Vittoria Pave 23mm tubulars for the road and whatever tyres are on the Alex wheels that came with the bike for the rollers.

I originally got the the Nemesis/Dura Ace/Pave combo for the Paris Roubaix cobbles but it is also perfect for the pot holey roads round my way.

I'd quite like some deep section aero tubulars for the summer but they're not quite at the top of the Approved Procurement Schedule.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Roads are excellent here and you can ride carbon wheels 24/7/365. I choose to ride a custom aluminum clincher though.

Kinlin XC279 (Boyd Vitesse/BHSc472w)
White Industries T11 hubs
Sapim CX Ray 24/28
Hutch Fusion 3 tubeless 23c (going Bontrager R3 25c when they wear out)


----------



## Super_6_3 (Aug 5, 2012)

tednugent said:


> maybe consider Grand Prix 4-seasons. they are in between the GP 4000s and Gatorskins.


I've tried both the 4-seasons and the 4000s before. I'd consider them in between the Vitorria Open Corsa and the Gatorskin. I thought both were good tires and I didn't have any real issues with them although I have not tried them on my c'dale yet.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

2012 Super Six Campy Shamal conti 4000S

2011 Team Super Six Mavic Cosmic SL Conti Attack

2009 Super Six Campy Shamal Ultremo ZX.

2007 System Six Mavic SL Michelin Pro Race 4


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

2011 Cannondale Synapse Shimano Dura Ace C24's with Conti 4000s


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

On roads and dirt roads, Fulcrum Racing Zeros Competitions clinchers (I have also put lots of milage on Hed Ardennes and Mavic Ksyrium SL and Elite) with Schwalbe Ultremo ZX 700x23... I'll probably go with wider tires when I replace the Ultremos, they're not the best in gravel obviously but they surprisingly hold up pretty well for such light racy tires. Not many flats (none on dirt/gravel), good milage. I'd like to try the Vittoria Open Tubulars, heard the casing is a charm to ride as far as clinchers go...

I was using Continental Cyclocross Speed file treads for dirt and gravel but one blew out and they gave me my money back, the bead was defective (very bad luck with Continental, it's my 5th defective tire from them out of 6 tires and I wont buy from the brand anymore).

I have also used Vittoria Rubino Pro and while not the best performing tires, they're pretty good as training/everyday tires. They last, I almost never flatted with them and they can be found for cheap.


----------



## stewartj76 (Jan 2, 2007)

2008 CAAD9
BWW BlackSet Race rims
Ultegra 6700 hubs
currently using Gatorskins,
switching to Pro4s once the roads get clear.


----------



## Slayer33 (Aug 9, 2011)

2011 SuperSix - was riding on RS80 C24s, just got a set of Reynolds Sixty Six with Schwalbe Ultremo ZX 700x23


----------



## juanacity (Jul 11, 2012)

Cdale EVO Tom said:


> 2010 CAAD9-1: Shimano RS80 wheelset w/ Continental GP4000S 700x25s
> 
> 2012 Supersix EVO2: Mavic Ksyrium SR wheelset w/ Continental GP4000S 700x25s
> 
> At 210lbs I've recently switched to the larger Continentals. The initial results are positive. In particular the CAAD9 has a much smoother ride with the new tires.


2012 CAAD10-
Shimano RS80, Conti GP4000S 25mm, lightweight butyls(think it actually makes a difference)

Easily the best combo I've ever ridden extensively. I have not directly compared these tires on these wheels in a 23mm width, but wow, big improvement. Currently, unless I'm racing, I will not ride anything but 25mm tires.


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

EVO - Zipp 303 FC tubular w/ Zipp 23mm tires.

CAAD 10 - Mavic Cosmic SLR w/ Vittoria Corsa CX 23mm tires


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

Boyd's Vitesse Alloy Clinchers with 23c Zchwage Lugano tires.

v/r

Ajost

2012 Supersix 105


----------



## Super_6_3 (Aug 5, 2012)

hypercycler said:


> EVO - Zipp 303 FC tubular w/ Zipp 23mm tires.



Thinking about getting a set of tubulars as everyday wheels. 303s, EC90s or DA C35s. How many miles do you put on the 303s on a weekly/monthly basis?


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Supersix3 - Pro Optimums
CAAD103 - Pro Optimums

I'll use the Pro4s on my race wheels.


----------



## peeler (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a set of Hed Belguims laced with Saprim CX-rays on a Power tap rear hub(32Hole) and a Cycleops front hub(20 hole) with Maxxiss Radials 22's and Vittoria Latex tubes. They are on a 2009 Synapse 5 carbon


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

On my CAAD10...Vision T30 with Rubino Pro slicks


----------



## kirbdoggy (Jan 6, 2012)

CAAD10. RS80 C24 with Pro4. The roads are horrible where I live, have had no issues with with reliability on the Pro4's. Wear has been good too. 3k on tires, wear is noticeable but still lots of life left on them. I run around 90 psi and the ride is comfortable, no issues being in the saddle 4-5 hours with this set-up.


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

Super_6_3 said:


> Thinking about getting a set of tubulars as everyday wheels. 303s, EC90s or DA C35s. How many miles do you put on the 303s on a weekly/monthly basis?


I only ride the EVO on weekends now so I only put appx 300 miles a month. I usually ride the CAAD 10 and my moutain bike the other time. The 303s are fast, I haven't tried the EC90s. DAs are quality stuffs too.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

on my 2011 Supersix I am currently running the stock Mavic Kysrium Elite with Conti Attack/Force combo, and have a set of GP4000s (700 x23) waiting around for my possible new wheelset (I'm contemplating Zipp 404's or Enve Smart 3.4)


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

2004 R800/Optimo, Ultegra build. BWW 27mm powder-coat White aluminum clinchers w/ Ultegra hubs. Vittoria Zaffiro tyres until spring-then Rubinos.


----------



## Poorspecimen (Jan 1, 2012)

2012 CAAD10 4 - Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR with GripLink/PowerLink


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

Bike 1- Shimano RS80 with 4000s 23s. Had Michelin Krylions.
Bike 2- Boyd Vitesse with 4000s 23s.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ROL Race SL's with Michelin Pro4 Service Course (700x23) tires. While they're not quite as good as the Open Corsa CX, they are pretty nice tires and they last significantly longer.


----------



## Matt927 (Apr 11, 2012)

Mavic Kysrium SL with Michelin Pro Race 4, 700x23


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Speed, wicked acceleration and rock stable handling = Campaganolo Eurus with Michelin Pro 3 Race
Super plush comfort and great all-around = Hed Ardennes SL with Schwalbe Ultremo R1/ZX.


----------



## andrewbell (Nov 14, 2008)

Super Six: Spinergy Stealth PBO with Vittoria Zaffiro 23mm


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Everyday: Campagnolo Zonda 2011 with Schwalbe Ultremo DD 25mm and latex tubes. Asphalt and gravel roads.
Backup: Campagnolo Eurus 2003 with Conti GP24mm and butyl tubes.

Race day (not everyday, but maybe also when I just feel for it) is FFWD F6R 240s with Veloflex tubulars: Extreme up front and Carbon on the rear.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

after getting a few flats commuting on my 25mm Gatorskins I've installed light weight Mr. Tuffy liners and haven't had a flat so far since... next time I will try Panaracer Ribmo in the 25mm size (if they are still available)... I can't say if the Mr. Tuffy is helping but they only weigh a few ounces (if I recall).


----------

